# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid] World Map Commission - D&D 5e

## Atlas2142

Hi all,

I recently created a new campaign setting for my 5e group and I am writing some stories set in this world. I am hoping to commission the production of a world map for this setting.  This is a paid commission.  I am new to this whole process, so I don't know what is a fair price to offer up. I have some wiggle room, so if you are interested in the project, we can talk via private message about fee.  Whatever we decide upon, I'd be willing to do half up front and half when the map is finished.

The world I have in mind consists of a single continent, with large islands nearby, and then a few smaller islands scattered about.  There is one smaller island in particular that needs to be shaped and placed where it is in my sketches (for story purposes), and I have a rough sketch of the island. The map, as I mentioned, consists of a large continent and some islands.  The rest of the world map is ocean. I was hoping to be able to print this out for the wall, and would ideally like to print it out as large as 24x36 inches. Ideally, I'd like this map to be in the following style: https://www.cartographersguild.com/a...8&d=1431573728.  I will message you copies of my sketches if you are interested in taking the job.

Ideally, I would like this to be printable, and I would like it created in a print-oriented manner.  I have no time limit on this project and would rather see it done right, rather than rush it.

Copyright:
I would like to maintain both reproduction and original copyright. I will be using this for a series of novels I am writing, as well as my D&D campaign.  I would like the option to use this in print, however, the artist is more than free to use it as a portfolio piece, so long as they are not using it for commercial gain.

If you are interested in taking the job, feel free to send me a private message and I'd be happy to discuss prices/fees.

----------


## ThomasR

Hi Atlas2142 ,

I'd be interested in working with you on this project. You can check my portfolio here and if you like what you see, shoot me an email at the address below

thomrey [at] hotmail [dot] com

Cheers !

Thomas

----------


## Ryan S. Thomason

Hello Atlas,

I'm a Scottish map-maker, specialising in hand-drawn maps up to 20" x 30", and I can supply high-res scans up to that size too. My portfolio is here, and I can be contacted at ryan@ryansthomason.com.

----------


## GreatWhiteNorth

Hello Atlas. I recently completed a commission for a private DnD campaign, and these are some of my favorite maps to make! Please feel free to take a look at my profile and send me an e-mail if you're interested in my work.

https://www.cartographersguild.com/album.php?u=86376
https://www.greatwhitenorthcartography.com/

zacharybodenner [at] gmail [dot] com

----------


## DanielHasenbos

Hey Atlas,

I might be interested in this project. You can have a look at my portfolio to get an impression of my work and if you are interested you can contact me at info [at] danielsmaps [dot] com. 

I hope to hear from you soon. 

-Daniel

----------


## Cédric H.

hello Atlas
I am really interested in doing this map for you, I am also a D&D 5e DM.
You can see my portfolio here.
If you are interested you can contact me at TheFantasyMapsForge@gmail.com

----------


## Wired

Hey Atlas, and welcome!
I'll gladly try my hand at this one. Feel free to check out my portfolio and webpage here. If you like what you see, don't hesitate to contact me at *mail [at] foreignworlds [dot]* net or just use my contact form. I'd be happy to hear from you and learn more details about your project.

Best regards,
Sebastian, Foreign Worlds Cartography

----------


## AntonioFrade

Hey Atlas, 

I could be interested in the project. Here you have some samples of my latest works::

Guild of Shadows Merchant PlazaUrobos continentGuild of Shadows RPGAgainst the gigantsSilvestine Map

Let me know if you are interested in my services. You can reach me at: *info -at- versakestudio -dot- com*

Regards,

Antonio Frade

----------


## Ralaris

I would be interested if you don't already have an artist chosen. You can check my portfolio here, and email me at Ralarismaps@gmail.com

----------

